# Slick Trick Holes!!!!



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

For those hunters shooting Slick tricks lets see some Holes. Slick Tricks only please!!!!! Also tell about your set up please.

Bow: Hoyt Ultratec 70#
Arrow: PSE 
Speed: Unknown
Slick Trick: 100gr. Mag
Stand: Double Bull T2
Range: 17yds.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*Here's a couple*

I shoot a Browning Illusion w/ Easton Epic ST's and 100gr Slick Tricks. I have killed a lot w/this combination(mainly hogs), but don't have a lot of pics that show the holes that you're requesting. These are about the best I could find.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Here's a couple.


NICE!!
gotta love a lung shot!!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Great thread! Been looking at these for some time but have been sceptical. Think this is proof enough for me to give them a try.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few more.

The head with the meat on it was lodged in a deer's off-side shoulder. That head went on to kill several other animals.

Sorry I don't have many good pics. I tend to cover the wounds when I when I take the pics.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Unfortunately this is all I have to show for this past season, it isn't quite what you asked for but I was using a 125gr Razor Trick,








I was just a tad off guessing the range, but the Razor Trick cleanly cut right on through. I've seen him since and he seems to have made a full recover, but unlike a lizard, his tail hasn't grown back. LOL

I also got this nice sow last year about this time, the only camera I had was my phone, here is a pic from my stand about 2 minutes after the shot,








You can see the exit just behind the shoulder
.

Here is a better one I got again using the Razor Trick, a Bowtech Tomkat @ 70#, and Easton 340 FMJ's, the shot was 25yds, and I found the arrow about 30yds behind where it was standing at impact,








This was the onside shoulder, it also took out two ribs behind it as well as two ribs going out the other side.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang Brad...that's your old Hoyt bow...show us some recent pictures!

TH


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like they really do the job.....


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Outside hole









Inside hole.









Hoyt AlphaMax
64 lbs
Slick Trick 100grain.


----------

